# Unterschied Junit Komponenten Integrations Test



## Avalon (12. Aug 2021)

Hat mal jemand schnell einen Link? Ich habe keine Zeit drüber nachzudenken und zu googlen. Heute muss ich das wissen. Für morgen. :-D Shit. Panik!!!! Kack Präsentation, kack Fachgespräch. Versaut mir noch alles. :-D Vielleicht hat auch noch jemand was zu Codemetric und Verebungstiefe, Pfade usw... und was das mit MVC zu tun hat. Und bitte nicht "Dafür ist es zu spät". Das ist keine Option.


----------



## Jw456 (12. Aug 2021)

mit einem Klick


			https://de.myservername.com/differences-between-unit-testing


----------



## Avalon (12. Aug 2021)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> mit einem Klick


Danke. Dafür fehlte die Zeit. :-D


----------

